# Cutting into my second gen G23?



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey ya all. I have a second generation G23. I love the gun but want a light mounted on it. Obviously, the second gen does not have that ability... unless... I notch into the frame...?

From what I've seen with newer generations with rails is that the material there is no thicker than what I have now so cutting into it should not weaking it...?

What'a ya think?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Have at it I'm ready. :watching:

:smt1099


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

I think you should be o.k. Tony. If nothing else it won't cost us anything if you make a mistake. :smt082 Just kidding.
I was considering getting a G27 and modifying it for a CQB Standoff (yes I got one while they were on the market) The frame should withstand anything you mount to it as long as you don't get carried away on the diameter of the holes or grooves.
Let me know how everything goes. If nothing else I will get the G23 and forgo the G27.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

You're a brave man to start whittling away on your Glock.

I think I'd stick with Duct Tape and twine.

WM


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I have allready did a semi stipling job which went well. I'll wait until I get what I want to mount first. If it doesn't work I can always bring home some plumbers putty from work and patch it.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

In addition to cutting the cross slot, I believe you'll also have to reshape the sides of the frame. Make very sure you have sufficient width there to reshape before you start cutting. I am not sure you do.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Annnnnd .... ?*

Well ... ? What happen ... ?

I wouldn't do it ......but I'm curious to see if you will ..... :watching:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Check the latest issue of Combat Handguns pg 88 Surefire Mounting Rail...

Jeff


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

TOF said:


> Have at it I'm ready. :watching:





JimmySays said:


> If nothing else it won't cost us anything if you make a mistake.





Lowdrift said:


> I wouldn't do it ......but I'm curious to see if you will ..... :watching:


Aren't we wonderful, supportive group? :mrgreen:

Always ready to standby and offer our laughter ... uh, condolences when one of our members gets ready to go out on a limb. :anim_lol:

WM


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> ey ya all. I have a second generation G23. I love the gun but want a light mounted on it. Obviously, the second gen does not have that ability... unless... I notch into the frame..
> 
> What'a ya think?





Wandering Man said:


> Aren't we wonderful, supportive group? :mrgreen:
> 
> Always ready to standby and offer our laughter ... uh, condolences when one of our members gets ready to go out on a limb. :anim_lol:
> 
> WM


 Well, the man did ask what we thought & those are our thoughts, "wize azz" as they may be. :mrgreen: If he does try it, I hope it works out for him, But I would either trade the pistol or save my $$$ and buy the Glock I wanted with a rail. I would not want to risk compromising the strength of the frame and if a decent rail isn't created than he could drop & damage or flat~out lose an expensive light. That's why I said I wouldn't do it.
As you can see a factory Glock rail is pretty stout, my Streamlight isn't going anywere.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Aren't we wonderful, supportive group? :mrgreen:
> 
> Always ready to standby and offer our laughter ... uh, condolences when one of our members gets ready to go out on a limb. :anim_lol:
> 
> WM


Hey WM, this is darn near as good as watching female mud wrestling. That's darn near, not as. :mrgreen:

The watch continues!! :watching:

:smt1099


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I don't know. Too many want me to do it just to do it and see if I screw it up. I'll wait a while. Maybe just buy a XD instead.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

I was torn between wanting you to and trying to stop you. :smt082
 I think you chose wisely.
Let us know if you change your mind. :mrgreen:


----------

